

Hacker News LinkedIn Group: This list is dead, long live the list. - wheels

So, a while back we started a mailing list with a handful of subscribers from the news.YC community, but after a couple weeks the idea didn't really stick.<p>On the plus side, we've had a large number of folks (over 100 now) join the LinkedIn group, which is here:<p>http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=86116<p>Today LinkedIn finally made groups, well, useful, so I'll be killing off the lists, but semi-private discussions are still possible on the LinkedIn group.<p>I have rejected a handful of people from the group.  While I've not adhered hard-and-fast to the "you must have a karma of 20" rule, if I can't find connection to this site or startups I will most likely reject your submission.  (For those of you who haven't run a LinkedIn group, there are a lot of head-hunters that try to join every group out there, so there should be some way to keep the group focused.)
======
wheels
Just a quick update here -- I'll go through all of the applications sometime
later today or tomorrow so that I can hit most of them in one batch (rather
than trying to track them as they come in).

~~~
wheels
I'm going through them now and again there are quite a few applications where
there's no obvious connection to news.YC or startups. If you got rejected,
please just find someway to let me know that you are in fact connected to the
community.

There were nearly 100 applications, so it's possible that in a case or two I
just missed some piece of info -- again, just reapply and send me a message.

------
madmotive
What about this group: <http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=3426> has over 150
members.

------
grosales
Thank you for creating the list. Real name: Gary Rosales

------
swombat
_Please put your Hacker News nick in the Groups and Associations field of your
profile._

Where's that?? Can't find it.

~~~
biohacker42
Scroll way down to Additional Information, Groups and Associations is below
Interests and Websites.

------
migpwr
Hi, I'm your Miguel request... I figure you wont be able to find a link to me
on this site without me replying to you here.

------
eugenejen
Hi, I joined from Linkedin for several weeks. But it says status pending. My
name is eugenejen.

------
dbreunig
Thanks for taking the time to get this started. Just joined. Real name: Drew
Breunig.

------
fallentimes
Great idea - just joined.

Wheels, should we report any spammers/headhunters to you?

~~~
wheels
Yeah, if they're hitting you through the group, definitely. I suspect LinkedIn
will have a whole new can of worms with them in discussion groups.

Usually those are pretty easy to spot when I look at their profile though
because they're members of 40 groups. :-)

------
TrevorJ
Just applied. Real name is Trevor Lee.

------
czcar
Just joined. Real name Cameron Priest

------
run4yourlives
Hey, joined! Real name Dave Piccione.

------
modoc
Joined. Real name is Devon Hillard

------
jkent
Joined. My real name is James Kent.

------
madmotive
Joined my RN: Jonathan Markwell

------
drewcrawford
Joined. RN: Drew Crawford

------
Anon84
Just Joined. Bruno

